# Are you a Type A, or type B personality?



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 13, 2011)

I have taken a few personality tests over the years and all come back telling me I have a very high score for a type A personality. 

Then they try to force meds on me so I can relax. But I like who I am. 



Just wondering what other people's personalities are?



If you don't know you can take a quick test here 
http://cl1.psychtests.com/take_test.php?idRegTest=2986



It seems to me the most productive writers are typicaly type A people. Don't get me wrong there are a few type B's but not nearly as many as the A's. 



So which are you?
Do you think that one has an advantage over the other in this field of work?


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha, the test says I fall between a Type A and a Type B. Nearly exactly in the middle, actually: I got a 53/100. I'm pretty sure that's because I'm not cutthroat enough to never relax and only have useful friends, and I can relax pretty easily and not care too much if someone does something horribly wrong.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 13, 2011)

I took the test and scored a 45 - almost exactly halfway between, which I expected.  I know when I was younger I was more of a B, but as I became an adult I started becoming more A-type.

As far as my writing goes, I refuse to send something out unless it's as close to perfect as I can manage, and I feel competitive when I think another would-be writer's work is better than mine.

I don't know that one will have the advantage over another.  If a type B is passionate about writing, they'll do it... they just won't stress about it.   Also, they may be amazing writers who are less likely to publish because they don't mind if their work is just for them and some close friends.


----------



## Amanita (Oct 13, 2011)

I scored 47 points and am also inbetween. The fact that this is happening to so many of us proves my point that humanity cannot be divided into only two character types. 
But I quite like these tests. The Keirsey test is rather interesting as well. I've done it for myself and for many of my characters. And strangely enough, I always get the same result my villains get.  No idea, what this could tell me about myself. 
If you want to try: Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
This actually helps me better with my character building than any of the character sheets found on the web.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a 72 so it seems I'm type A but I have a pretty laid back lifestyle. I do think powerful and successful people are Type As.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 13, 2011)

Amanita said:


> I scored 47 points and am also inbetween. The fact that this is happening to so many of us proves my point that humanity cannot be divided into only two character types.
> But I quite like these tests. The Keirsey test is rather interesting as well. I've done it for myself and for many of my characters. And strangely enough, I always get the same result my villains get.  No idea, what this could tell me about myself.
> If you want to try: Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
> This actually helps me better with my character building than any of the character sheets found on the web.


Cool, however I don't think I'm quite as cold as it says I am but... eh oh well. could be worse I guess.
The link I posted I score a 89 on the scale.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a 70. I probably would have gotten 95 ten years ago, but I've mellowed with age. 

Though the first question asked what I'd do about a co-worker who was doing better than I was. Like that's ever happened....


----------



## Eimingami (Oct 15, 2011)

Got 51 ! How's that for being exactly in the middle? haha.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 15, 2011)

I got a 40, I think age has a good bit to do with it.  At 25 I'd have probably had an 80 or more.  

I work in a place with a great deal of intelligent and skilled people.  First place I've worked where I wasn't one of the smartest people in the place.  It's actually nice to be so many people that can understand me.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 15, 2011)

I get that too. I used to work a lot of jobs working around people who didn't think and didn't want to. Working in nuclear keeps me on my toes.

They still don't understand me, but at least I don't have to talk down to them.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, I also received an: Overall results
 45
You seem to fall somewhere in the middle between a Type A and Type B personality. Sometimes you are as laidback as a Type B; in other situations, you can be a high achiever or express impatience and hostility like a Type A. Either you adjust your behavior depending on the situation, or you tend to have a moderate attitude. In other words, you have some of the good and the bad associated with the Type A Personality. With a bit of drive, perfectionism and competitiveness to keep you going, you likely are able to achieve many of your goals in life without pushing yourself to the point of exhaustion. However, you also have some of the negative emotionality associated with the TABP as well - you may find that you become a bit hostile, impatient, or stressed in the face of obstacles and frustrations. Your moderate score however, means that you possess a healthy balance, so long as you keep your negative emotions in check.



> I scored 47 points and am also inbetween. The fact that this is happening to so many of us proves my point that humanity cannot be divided into only two character types.
> But I quite like these tests. The Keirsey test is rather interesting as well. I've done it for myself and for many of my characters. And strangely enough, I always get the same result my villains get. No idea, what this could tell me about myself.
> If you want to try: Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
> This actually helps me better with my character building than any of the character sheets found on the web.



~nods~  completely agrees... ha ha ha


----------



## Fnord (Oct 16, 2011)

71/100. 

I'm also an INTJ and my strength-finder traits are Learner, Ideation, Strategic, Analytical, and Achiever.

I've taken a number of assessment tests.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

I got a 31/100!

Type B for the win. But yea, it fits me well I think. Stressing about things like cab drivers isn't really my thing and even though I am very, very competitive I won't complete work myself up about stuff like that.
Fun test!


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 17, 2011)

WhiteTiger said:


> You seem to fall somewhere in the middle between a Type A and Type B personality. Sometimes you are as laidback as a Type B; in other situations, you can be a high achiever or express impatience and hostility like a Type A. Either you adjust your behavior depending on the situation, or you tend to have a moderate attitude. In other words, you have some of the good and the bad associated with the Type A Personality. With a bit of drive, perfectionism and competitiveness to keep you going, you likely are able to achieve many of your goals in life without pushing yourself to the point of exhaustion. However, you also have some of the negative emotionality associated with the TABP as well - you may find that you become a bit hostile, impatient, or stressed in the face of obstacles and frustrations. Your moderate score however, means that you possess a healthy balance, so long as you keep your negative emotions in check.



I scored a 51 as well. And I think that this is mostly true (except for the exhaustion bit). I know I can have a tendency to become a little one-track minded when I'm truly focused on achieving something - and I also know I'll burn both ends to do it - which I guess is why I've tipped the edge towards Type A.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 17, 2011)

*This is fun...*

I found this and thought I would share it. http://exam.tetrics.org/free-personality-test-l/washingtonDC  (grad students project.)
If you give your email addy at the end up are entered to win a 50$ gift cert. 
took me about 15 mins to finish it because I was cooking dinner at the same time. 

Enjoy it! 
My results were

*Conscientiousness*

85th Percentile



Your result of 4.62 is in the 85[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
You take responsibilities seriously, you make sure that things get done. Not only do you make sure they get done, but make sure they get done right. This characteristic is something people find admirable and remark upon how reliable you are.


*Agreeableness*

5th Percentile



Your result of 2.62 is in the 5[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
You are generally skeptic of people and their intentions towards you. This is because you understand that the only person that you can truly rely on is yourself.


*Emotional Stability*

5th Percentile



Your result of 1.50 is in the 5[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
For you life, can be very stressful. It is not uncommon for you worry and stress yourself out. However you do love life and all that it brings.


*Achievement*

60th Percentile



Your result of 4.29 is in the 60[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
Creating meaningful goals that you can set out and accomplish is important to you. You gain satisfaction by being to meet the goals that you set out for yourself. The goals you set help create a path to achieve things of importance to you.


*Affiliation*

1th Percentile



Your result of 2.29 is in the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] percentile.
You are a person who does not need others to feel validated. There is only one drummer you march to and that is your own. You have no issue going out on your own, whether it be to a movie or a nice restaurant. Though you do have your close friends that you enjoy spending time with. But the party scene is not your favorite place on a Saturday night.
 {this is so right on! I can count the number of friends I have on one hand, and you will never find me in a club, unless I know everyone that is there.}

*Impulsiveness*

1th Percentile



Your result of 2.14 is in the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] percentile.
You are someone who thinks things through. You do your research before jumping in and committing to something. Flashy advertising and peer pressure do not matter when it comes to making decisions. The future is something you prepare for whether it be consequences of your actions or saving for the future.


*Responsibility*

85th Percentile



Your result of 4.50 is in the 85[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
When there is something important to be done, you make sure it is done right. Not only do you make sure that the job gets done no matter what the cost. It is common that you go above and beyond what is expected of you by taking a calculated risk if need to accomplish the task at hand. Finally you understand that your actions impact others, and know how to act accordingly.


*Creativity*

85th Percentile



Your result of 4.57 is in the 85[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile.
You are a person who sees the world a little different than everyone else. There is a sense of awareness that inspiration can strike at any moment. Curiosity and understanding how things work is extremely important to you.


----------



## Fnord (Oct 18, 2011)

Kind of weird, I think I'm way more agreeable than that.  

_*Conscientiousness*

* 60th Percentile*
Your result of 3.94 is in the 60th percentile.
You take responsibilities seriously, you make sure that things get done. Not only do you make sure they get done, but make sure they get done right. This is not to say that you are so uptight and focused that you are unapproachable, and inflexible.



*Agreeableness*

* 5th Percentile*
Your result of 3.25 is in the 5th percentile.
You are generally skeptic of people and their intentions towards you. This is because you understand that the only person that you can truly rely on is yourself.



*Emotional Stability*

* 40th Percentile*
Your result of 2.80 is in the 40th percentile.
For you life has its ups and downs. However there is good that you see in the world. You try not to let yourself get stressed out about things. Even though you are not always successful and can get stressed out.



*Achievement*

*85th Percentile*
Your result of 4.57 is in the 85th percentile.
Accomplishing the goals you set out is of the utmost importance to you. Not only is achieving them important to you, they also must be challenging. The goals you set help create a path to achieve life goals.



*Affiliation

 1th Percentile*
Your result of 2.57 is in the 1st percentile.
You are a person who does not need others to feel validated. There is only one drummer you march to and that is your own. You have no issue going out on your own, whether it be to a movie or a nice restaurant. Though you do have your close friends that you enjoy spending time with. But the party scene is not your favorite place on a Saturday night.



*Impulsiveness

 1th Percentile*
Your result of 2.00 is in the 1st percentile.
You are someone who thinks things through. You do your research before jumping in and committing to something. Flashy advertising and peer pressure do not matter when it comes to making decisions. The future is something you prepare for whether it be consequences of your actions or saving for the future.



*Responsibility

 60th Percentile*
Your result of 4.00 is in the 60th percentile.
When there is something important to be done, you make sure it is done right. Not only do you make sure that the job gets done, you often go above and beyond what is expected of you. This is a characteristic that people have noticed and commended you on often. Finally you understand that your actions impact others, and know how to act accordingly.



*Creativity

 60th Percentile*
Your result of 4.29 is in the 60th percentile.
Creativity flow from you, there is a sense of understanding and wonderment when you look at the world. There is very few times when you run out of inspiration. However you do know there is a time and a place for creativity and keep that balance._


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder if they have the agreeableness a bit skewed...still interesting

*Conscientiousness
60th Percentile
*
Your result of 3.81 is in the 60th percentile.

You take responsibilities seriously, you make sure that things get done. Not only do you make sure they get done, but make sure they get done right. This is not to say that you are so uptight and focused that you are unapproachable, and inflexible.

*Agreeableness
15th Percentile
*
Your result of 3.75 is in the 15th percentile.

You are generally skeptic of people and their intentions towards you. This is because you understand that most of the time the only person that you can rely on is yourself.

*Emotional Stability
60th Percentile
*
Your result of 4.30 is in the 60th percentile.

You are a rock, nothing is going to slow you down. Life for you is good. You just take things as they come. Though you sometimes end feeling a little down but this is normal.

*Achievement
60th Percentile
*
Your result of 4.43 is in the 60th percentile.

Creating meaningful goals that you can set out and accomplish is important to you. You gain satisfaction by being to meet the goals that you set out for yourself. The goals you set help create a path to achieve things of importance to you.

*Affiliation
60th Percentile
*
Your result of 3.86 is in the 60th percentile.

You often find yourself going to parties, or partaking in group activities. Hanging out with people is something you enjoy. Though you are not completely reliant on others you have the ability to be comfortable being yourself and by yourself.

*Impulsiveness
1th Percentile
*
Your result of 2.14 is in the 1st percentile.

You are someone who thinks things through. You do your research before jumping in and committing to something. Flashy advertising and peer pressure do not matter when it comes to making decisions. The future is something you prepare for whether it be consequences of your actions or saving for the future.

*Responsibility
40th Percentile
*
Your result of 3.75 is in the 40th percentile.

When there is something you agree to do, you make sure it gets done on time. You understand that your actions impact others, and know how to act accordingly. Given this you will do what is expected of you because you know that it is your duty.

*Creativity
60th Percentile
*
Your result of 3.71 is in the 60th percentile.

Creativity flow from you, there is a sense of understanding and wonderment when you look at the world. There is very few times when you run out of inspiration. However you do know there is a time and a place for creativity and keep that balance.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 18, 2011)

IDK, it is a grad students research so could be a bit sideways... perhaps fluffing his thesis a bit?

However, I know that I am a disagreeable B*tch.  it's one of my finer points. ROFL. 


At least people don't aruge with me too much, because I won't say anything unless I know for sure I am right. That or you have ticked me off beyond reasoning. Either way it usualy ends badly for the opposition.

* I should add here that I am not always a horrid person. If you are a friend I  will move the earth its self to help you if I can. *


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 18, 2011)

Overall it seemed not too far off, but besides being highly opinionated in certain areas, I'm normally can get along well with most people.  Well, until they tell me I'm wrong when I'm right.   

But with time and age, I've gotten much better at smiling and letting them run off and discover they are wrong on their own.  Kind of more enjoyable when they won't look at you for several days when they discover I was right.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 18, 2011)

I made the mistake of marrying someone so laid back that nothing bothers them... 
Water dripping, who cares, trash still not taken out thats ok, "tomorrow". 
Its enough to give me a stroke! 
But perhaps with time, I too shall chillax... *crossing fingers*

However, in some ways it is good, I no longer feel driven to sanatize every inch of the house twice a day.... LOL 
I wonder if OCD and type A are found together as much as I assume?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2011)

People make you take meds for scoring high on this type of test??



> You possess many of the characteristics of a Type B personality. Type B persons are characterized as having a "stop and smell the roses" attitude towards life. They are very relaxed and rarely become hostile, aggressive or competitive. Open-minded and forgiving, they are of a flexible nature. Type B persons tend to follow either an "Everybody Must Win" or "Live and Let Live" credo; they have a more passive and submissive slant to their personality. In either case, whether to fight a cause or simply stand up for themselves, Type B persons sometimes lack the drive that could help them achieve their goals. You yourself may want to work on building up some more initiative and dynamism. Otherwise, you run the risk of missing out on important opportunities. Pushing yourself and competing a little bit for your place in the sun can certainly add some spice to your life.



I got a 25. And yes, I'm a slacker. The parts about "live and let live" and being passive were true for me. I think on things for a long time before I commit. Even if I know things can be changed later, made better, I can't muster the energy to write or build on something I'm not passionate about. I mull things over too much, but tracking all the developments I've made in my world and in character motivations, I can't say it was time wasted for me.

I would say that type A has an advantage since the work ethic is probably better. From my perspective, it also sounds stressful. I'm interested in personal bests, but I don't need to be better than anyone else. I'm not in a hurry to write an opus. Letting things fall into place comes more naturally to me.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 18, 2011)

Being a developer, I used to be so particular.  Code needed to be just the right formatting, and names had to be certain ways, and comments formatted in the right manner.  When someone didn't do it that way I would get all bent out of shape.  I was quite a pain, to myself and others.  One day I came to realize, it just doesn't matter what it looks like.  Can I understand it?  Do the comments help me make sense of it?  Does it work?  Excellent, I don't have to do it and the job is done.

I guess as I get a little bit older I have had to make some decisions on whether I want to be happy, or have things perfect.  Since nothing ever reaches perfection, I have decided happy is better.  I now can be happy with things working as they should, and won't come back to haunt me too badly in the future.

Ok, with writing I'm still picky, but that's because if I'm going to read something, it should be enjoyable.


----------



## DameiThiessen (Oct 18, 2011)

45. Ha-zaa for being a Taurus.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 18, 2011)

Ouroboros said:


> People make you take meds for scoring high on this type of test??



LOL If only you knew... I have had doctors try to tell me that my obsession with near perfect is unhealthy, you need meds to relax, but then you need more meds to deal with the depression the first meds bring on... 
Unhappy with the way life is going? you need meds for depression.
No friends, or very few friends? Meds for social anxiety dissorder... (which IMO is really a deep seated distain for humanity in general, but that is a whole other topic.)
Can't sleep, sleeping pills... 
I tried doing as I was told, for about 2 yrs, I woke up one day and was all shades of seriously not happy. 
Trashed the pills ( all of them ) dealt with the cascade of physiological issues doing that caused me, and found a doc who was willing to ignor my "personality" and just treat the acctual issues. 

But yeah every doc I seen for a long time pushed one or more pills after an "assesment" which included personality tests. 

It took a while but I finally learned that there is nothing wrong with being a picky, snarky, B*tch.
That is just who I am, it is not a problem or "abnormal" or any other lable that others have tried to push. 

Embrace yourself was the lesson I took away from all that. You can not be happy with anything or anyone unless you are first happy within your own skin.  

Turns out I really don't like most people, I worked odd hrs which caused the sleep disturbances. The meds I was on jacked my brain chemistry causing the depression. Yes I was unhappy with life but when you can't sleep, work 19/24 hrs you are not likely to find much to be happy about, top that off with going through a wicked nasty divorce and it is a perfect brew of blah. 

None of these has anything to do with my "personality."
The only thing my now trusted doc can find that is directly linked to my personlity is my need for nearly perfect, which in his opinion is a mixed blessing. I do well in school, always top of the class. I do well in work (if I work alone {I can't stand mistakes that people make when it really is as simple as putting forth minimal effort to think}) My home is always neat, clean. none of which would prompt being medicated to the point where one can't function, if at all.

The only pills I take now are for my heart rate, and advil for headaches.


----------



## Fnord (Oct 19, 2011)

I always take being unhappy with life with needing to change something fundamentally.  Drowning it in pills seems like a terrible approach.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 19, 2011)

Fnord said:


> I always take being unhappy with life with needing to change something fundamentally.  Drowning it in pills seems like a terrible approach.


Yep I totaly agree! 
But who was I to argure with a DR? I mean they did go to school a lot longer than I as a mear RN had... 

I guess the bottom line is if you are not happy find out why Really dig down and locate the root cases and then fix it, but having said that you can't find anything if you yourself are fundamentaly broken. Shore up the foundation first then root out the rubbish. 

If you doctor is not helping find a new doctor, if that one fails try another one, keep going until you find one who is willing to fix things the way you want them fixed (within reason) 

And love your unique personalities  I can't name a single person who is a friend now that liked me when they first met me, but they stuck around and got to know me, and now they are worth my time, and effort, and they know I'm all in 100%


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 20, 2011)

DameiThiessen said:


> 45. Ha-zaa for being a Taurus.



You honestly made me lol... XD


and wow on the specs on the other tests.. just WoW, @,@... 


Maaan, I wish I could put my stuff up for you guys to have a go at and critique..


----------



## The Grey Sage (Oct 24, 2011)

I got a 49... Personally I think there are better tests out there than this one...


----------



## UnknownCause (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a 35..
But..
GLITCH GLITCH GLITCH
Seriously, xD


----------



## buyjupiter (Nov 30, 2013)

59/100.

I guess knitting has seriously calmed me down over the last couple of years. I think getting a tangible result out of waiting other than impatience and irritation has helped me a lot. Plus, it seems to be the only time I can relax and zen out other than writing.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 30, 2013)

23 - I guess I'm not that stressed about things.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 30, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> 23 - I guess I'm not that stressed about things.



I be 23 too...we just mellow chums Svrtnsse!


----------



## Stare At Shadows (Dec 4, 2013)

I scored 21, which seems reasonable. Of course, I have no way of knowing if I actually answered honestly or simply clicked on the replies I delude myself into thinking apply to me.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 10, 2013)

I scored a 43. What does it mean?


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 10, 2013)

52/100 

I definitely stress, and am somewhat neurotic when life throws a curveball, but some things I let go. One thing that's spot on is I definitely won't publish my work until it's PERFECT. Of course, it's true no book is perfect, but I don't want to be embarrassed by minor errors or plot holes either. The story has to match what's in my soul, which is part of the reason why editors make me cringe. Though, I'm sure it's not as horrible as I think it would be. I just remember Stephen King reminiscing about having to machete The Last Stand by a hundred pages because of the publisher he worked with at the time. Honestly, I don't think I could do that...


----------



## Ginger Bee (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a 47.

_Your interactions with others, while generally characterized by warmth and tolerance, are also at times tinged with impatience and hostility. When you're stressed or frustrated, you can lash out at others or end up stewing in anger or frustration. Even your moderate score may put you at risk because this aspect of the Type A Behavior Pattern (TABP) can not only be extremely harmful to relationships, it is also very damaging to your health. While originally it was thought that global TABP was the culprit in coronary heart disease, research now shows that hostility, impatience, and the other related traits are likely the real source of the problem. Based on your results here, you may be at an increased risk of heart disease. Keep in mind however, that there are other causes unrelated to the TABP, such as poor diet, lack of exercise, and smoking, among other things.

I expected to be in the middle because I am goal-oriented and driven, but at the same time, feel pretty laissez-faire about most things.  I do tend to get irritable when rudeness or thoughtlessness is involved, so that would be why the test thinks I'm at risk for a coronary.  Hahaha.  That part is very far from the truth.  _


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 13, 2013)

22 but it looks like the same text as Ginger Bee


> Your interactions with others, while characterized  by warmth and tolerance the majority of the time, may occasionally be  tinged with impatience and hostility.  When you're stressed or  frustrated, you may lash out at others or end up stewing in anger or  frustration, but this is very rare.  Since you generally trust others,  you are usually willing to open up emotionally and value relationships  for the sake of the people involved, instead of what they can do for  you.  This is fortunate because a high amount of this aspect of the Type  A Behavior Pattern (TABP) can not only be extremely harmful to  relationships, it is also very damaging to your health.  While  originally it was thought that global TABP was the culprit in coronary  heart disease, research now shows that hostility, impatience, and other  related traits are the real source of the problem. Based on your results  here, you are likely not at a very elevated risk of heart disease, but  keep in mind that there are other causes unrelated to the TABP, such as  poor diet, lack of exercise, and smoking, among other things.


so it is probably a very flat curve...


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 19, 2013)

Got a 64, and I'm really not surprised


----------

